# fluff WON'T come off sweatshirt



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I washed an almost-new red hooded sweatshirt with towels and other dark wash. It is COVERED with light-colored fluff or pills that won't come off. I re-washed alone, ran in dryer for a while, haver tried tape, brush and one of those red directional brushes. I can barely hand-pick the stuff it is so stuck. ANY ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ohhh, that is so depressing. I wish I had an answer. Bumping up.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Try shaving them off the material. You can get regular fabric shavers:
https://www.google.com/search?q=fab...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

or even try a regular disposable razor.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

a fabric shaver has worked for me, also i had paint on my sweat shirt and used a dispoable razor and shaved it off, i was realy surprised but it worked..


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Rewash with a bunch of RED stuff, only? At least maybe it'll bleed the red color and turn the pills red instead of white. I hate this kind of stuff too, and have never really had much success with it.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

So far, I picked off a lot, since tape and those fabric brushes weren't doing much, and am just wearing the thing. The fuzz does seem to be gradually wearing off. I like the red-wash idea. Just no red towels or other fuzz-makers in there. The sweatshirt is almost ready for another laundering.


----------

